# Linux rockt!



## Bazarkal (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

so da jetzt 2x im Buffedcast auf Linux rumgeritten wurde, hier ein kleiner Thread zum Thema. Ich spiele WoW mit Ubuntu 7.04, Debian und Solaris (okay das ist kein Linux...) und warum? A) Performance - sie ist bei mir tatsächlich besser als bei Windows!  Die allgemeine Sicherheit von Linux. Ich habe keinen NSA Key und brauche diesen auch nicht zu fürchten. Wenn ich an privaten Daten arbeite, dann tue ich dies auf einer Verschlüsselten Ext3 festplatte mit vorgeschaltetem IPCop. Mal schauen ob den Angestellten des kommenden Bundestrojaners der zeitaufwand gerechtfertigt ist bei mir nachzuschauen (ich weiß unmöglich ist nichts...)

Irgendein Mod meinte etwas mit einem Schwarzweissmonitor mit dem er noch spielen kann? Fein Dann sollte er sich mal XGL, Beryl etc anschauen und das Entstehungsdatum, anschließend bitte mit Windows Vista vergeleichen - da stelle ich die Frage "Wer hats erfunden?" 

Ich glaube nicht das die Moderatoren dass hier lesen, aber schaut euch mal folgende Videos an:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OztyX6po4F8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOCnx3Vwwkc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZqlmWdu1w0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hpE6UqslT8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3q0Q2POUIU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVGkOgyzU2o

Wer NOCH mehr sehen will "www.youtube.com --> Linux & Warcraft" und wie es schon ein Kommentator richtig gesagt hat: "Ubuntu ist in einer Stunde installiert" und wenn man eine bestehende Windowsinstallation mit WoW hat, kann man diese nutzen, ansonsten kann man es auch neu installieren. Anleitungen finden sich zuhauf unter ubuntuusers.de.

Ich will hier nicht zu Linux missionieren, sondern zeigen dass Linux ein Zukunftsorientiertes Betriebssystem ist und sich nicht hinter Windows zu verstecken braucht. Wieso wohl hat Microsoft einen vertrag mit Novell (den Weiterentwicklern von Suse) geschlossen? Sicher nicht um Wissen preis zu geben.

Wieso hat Blizzard fuer WoW eine OpenGL Version mit herausgebracht? Sicher nicht Just4Fun. Denn dank OpenGL Modus laeuft WoW aut of the box unter Linux. Ausserdem gibt es fast kein Spiel dass nicht unter Linux laeuft - siehe Cedega & Wine.

Ach und zur Hardwareunterstützung.... 99,95% der hardware wird richtig erkannt. Nun stellt sich im Zuge zu Windows Vista die Frage "Wer hat die bessere Hardwareunterstützung?" Denn Vista hat mit 99% der Hardware Probleme und ein Haufen wird nicht richtig erkannt. Klar kann man hier den Hardwareherstellern die Schuld geben, aber die linuxtreiber kommen auch nur in kleinsten teilen von den hardwareherstellern, sondern wurden von Linuxprogrammierern entwickelt.

Und wie leicht (Ubuntu)-Linux zu installiueren ist, kann man hier sehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcvmNpWI8Cg (innerhalb von 10 Min.)

So und wenn die Moderatoren wollen zeige ich ihnen auch gerne MEIN System. Denn ich bin überzeugt von Linux und finde das Niveu in den Buffedcasts teilweise schlimmer als in der Computerbild. 

In diesem Sinne
Ehrenvolle gruesse
Bazarkal


----------



## Anderoth (2. Juni 2007)

Und was soll uns diese Meckerei am buffed-team bringen und was soll uns dieser Thread bringen wenn er nicht "missionieren" soll?


----------



## Guria/Galika (2. Juni 2007)

Linux rockt? Mac OS X auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazarkal (2. Juni 2007)

Moin,



> Und was soll uns diese Meckerei am buffed-team bringen



Dass das Buffed Team nicht ueber Linuxuser herziehen soll, sondern sie vorher rechachieren sollen bevor sie etwas sagen. Dass die PCGames sich nicht mit Linux beschaeftigt ist mir klar, jedoch sollte etwas mehr Wissen vorhanden sein bevor man solche Behauptungen in die Welt setzt wie es das Buffed Team tut. Jeder Reporter / Journalist wuerde seinen Job verlieren wenn er solche behauptungen in die Welt setzt .... und dann noch ohne rechecherche. 

Auch moechte ich mit diesem Thread meinem Unmut luft machen, jedem Linuxuser die Moeglichkeit geben sich mir anzuschließen dass das Buffed Team sich mal vorher informieren soll und dass mal so etwas wie eine Entschuldigung an die linuxuser rauskommt. 

Doch das Buffedteam macht sich nur ueber bestimmte gruppen lustig, doch eine Entschuldigung bei Fehlerhaften Behauptungen, dafuer fehlt ihnen der Mumm.

Ehrenvolle gruesse
Bazarkal


----------



## Kausrufe (2. Juni 2007)

Kack Linux tötet es!!!!
Immer feste drauf treten.


----------



## Bazarkal (2. Juni 2007)

Kausrufe lass mich raten, du bist 15 und wirst in der Schule gemobbt und weil du dich nicht wehren kannst laesst du in Foren und Ingame deinen Frust an den Leuten aus.... ganz stark dein Kommentar und zeugt wirklich von einem weisen Geist.


----------



## Guria/Galika (2. Juni 2007)

Bazarkal schrieb:


> Kausrufe lass mich raten, du bist 15 und wirst in der Schule gemobbt und weil du dich nicht wehren kannst laesst du in Foren und Ingame deinen Frust an den Leuten aus.... ganz stark dein Kommentar und zeugt wirklich von einem weisen Geist.




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas einfach zu sagen zeugt auch nicht von viel intelligenz


ich sag nur : Ironie trifft Bazarkal kritisch. Bazarkal stirbt.


----------



## Dalmus (2. Juni 2007)

Guria/Galika schrieb:


> made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, es zeugt von einer guten Auffassungsgabe.


Guria/Galika schrieb:


> ich sag nur : Ironie trifft Bazarkal kritisch. Bazarkal stirbt.


Wo soll die Ironie herkommen? Verbugter, unsichtbarer Mob?
Der Angriff von Kausrufe war höchstens Schattenschaden...

Tanthe Edith sagt mir gerade, daß ich noch folgendes anmerken sollte: Linux rockt!


----------



## Bazarkal (2. Juni 2007)

Moin,

okay mag sein dass meine Antwort auch nicht nett gewaehlt war, ich möchte mich dafür entschuldigen. Doch irgendwie bin ich immer genervter wieviele Kiddies inGame und hier auf der Seite auftauchen die nichts besseres zu tun haben als andere zu beschimpfen. Im großen und ganzen sehe ich eigentlich nichts anderes. Wenn ich Kommentare lese wird mir schlecht und wenn ich im Spiel den Handelschannel anschaue, kann ichnur den Kopf schuetteln. Natuerlich sind es nur diejenigen und es mag sein dass der Großteil anders ist und den Chat gar nicht nutzt. Doch dieses Kieddiehafte-coole-"nur-ich-bin-cool-und-alle-anderen-koennen-mich-mal" verhalten kotzt mich ebenso an.

Aber schoen dass ein Thema so schnell OFF-Topic werden kann.+



> Tanthe Edith sagt mir gerade, daß ich noch folgendes anmerken sollte: Linux rockt!



Cool deine Tante nutzt auch Linux? Find ich gut ^^

Ach und deine Sig gefaellt mir auch :-)

Ehrenvolle Gruesse
Bazarkal


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juni 2007)

Wahre Unix-User benutzen sowieso nur die Konsolenoberfläche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (2. Juni 2007)

Achja gute, alte Debatten *g* Wie vermisst man sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst habe eine ganze Zeit lang Linux genutzt und war  zufrieden damit. Konnte alle Games spielen wie mit Windows auch. Sicher braucht sich Linux nicht zu verstecken. Derzeit habe ich aber wieder Windows drauf. Warum? Naja weil ich einfach zu faul bin *g*

Ich hatte öfter mal Probleme mit Linux. Sound wurde nicht richtig erkannt, Scanner probleme etc. War alles lösbar, aber ich bin irgendwie ein Linux-Laie und es war immer mit harter Arbeit verbunden herauszufinden wie ich die Probleme lösen konnte. Es ging, ja klar, aber es brauchte Zeit. Also bin ich wieder zurück zu Windows *g*

Linux ist okay und wers nutzt, der nutzt es eben und gut. Und wer nicht, der tut es eben nicht, fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ..wer jetzt ne andere Meinung hat, bekommt eins mim Kantholz!

*stellt sich grinsend mit einem Kantholz hinter die Türe und wartet darauf, dass einer eintritt*

Hrhr. ...


----------



## Raefael (2. Juni 2007)

Guria/Galika schrieb:


> Linux rockt? Mac OS X auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jopp und wie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Theodoric fka Rafa


----------



## Raefael (2. Juni 2007)

Bazarkal schrieb:


> -- snipp --
> Irgendein Mod meinte etwas mit einem Schwarzweissmonitor mit dem er noch spielen kann? Fein Dann sollte er sich mal XGL, Beryl etc anschauen und das Entstehungsdatum, anschließend bitte mit Windows Vista vergeleichen - da stelle ich die Frage "Wer hats erfunden?"


Öhm Räuser,
guck Dir mal OS X an und sieh nach wann das entstanden ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bazarkal schrieb:


> Wieso hat Blizzard fuer WoW eine OpenGL Version mit herausgebracht? Sicher nicht Just4Fun. Denn dank OpenGL Modus laeuft WoW aut of the box unter Linux. Ausserdem gibt es fast kein Spiel dass nicht unter Linux laeuft - siehe Cedega & Wine.
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> Ehrenvolle gruesse
> Bazarkal


Die OpenGL Version wurde für OS X entwickelt, das es somit auch "out of the box" unter Linux läuft ist zwar ein schönes Feature, aber war von Blizzard so nicht beabsichtigt.

Versteh mich nicht falsch ich mag *nices, das ist einer der Gründe warum mir OS X so gut gefällt. 
Aber ein bisschen mehr Objektivität hätte Deinem Post nicht schlecht zu Gesicht gestanden.

//Theodoric fka Rafa


----------



## Licanin (2. Juni 2007)

Heynrich schrieb:


> So ..wer jetzt ne andere Meinung hat, bekommt eins mim Kantholz!
> 
> *stellt sich grinsend mit einem Kantholz hinter die Türe und wartet darauf, dass einer eintritt*
> 
> Hrhr. ...



*sieht die Tafel die mit einem Pfeil Richtung Türe zeigt auf der steht :Freie Meinungen, und tritt ein*

Oh Sch.....


----------



## Kausrufe (2. Juni 2007)

Wie Lenhard schon sagte, ich könnte auch mit meinem Schwarzweiß Gameboy spielen, trotzdem tu ich es nicht.
GB verhält sich zu DS,
wie Linux zu Windows.


----------



## Dalmus (2. Juni 2007)

Kausrufe schrieb:


> GB verhält sich zu DS,
> wie Linux zu Windows.


Hm *grübel* kann mich kurz jemand aufklären was DS ist?

Tante Edith hat den Nintendo DS soeben gefunden und kichert vor sich hin. 
Kausrufe: Das war jetzt nicht so wirklich ernst gemeint, oder? ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2007)

Bazarkal schrieb:


> Ich will hier nicht zu Linux missionieren, sondern zeigen dass Linux ein Zukunftsorientiertes Betriebssystem ist und sich nicht hinter Windows zu verstecken braucht.


Das hat man vor 5 Jahren auch schon gesagt und ist was daraus geworden? Eben! Nix! Mit Linux könnt ihr noch soviel labern wie ihr wollt. Es wird sich niemals durchsetzen.


----------



## Dalmus (2. Juni 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das hat man vor 5 Jahren auch schon gesagt und ist was daraus geworden? Eben! Nix! Mit Linux könnt ihr noch soviel labern wie ihr wollt. Es wird sich niemals durchsetzen.


Die Geschichte der Technik zeigt, daß sich immer mal wieder schlechte Technik gegenüber guter Technik durchsetzen kann. So hatte Betamax seltsamerweise gegenüber VHS kaum eine Chance und im privaten Bereich haben RISC-Prozessoren es zwar mal probiert, haben aber schnell aufgeben müssen.
Glücklicherweise ist dieses Schicksal Linux wohl eher nicht angedacht.
Wenn Du schon 2002 ins Spiel bringst, dann überschlag doch mal wie sich Linux seitdem entwickelt hat.
Du weißt zum Beispiel schon, daß Linux mit WINE im Benchmarktest bei einer Großzahl von Tests besser abschneidet als Windows (noch als kurze Anmerkung zum Gameboy-Vergleich oben^^)?

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß Linux auch in den nächsten 5 Jahren seinen Marktanteil weiter ausbauen wird. Und womit? Mit Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (2. Juni 2007)

DS ist der Datsch-Screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja also mal ehrlich... Da kann man sich die Köppe drüber einprügeln, welches Betriebssystem jetz gut ist oder nicht.. Warum holen wir uns nicht alle FreeBSD?? klar: weil's nicht so viele Emu's für gibt.. Und weil sich nicht so viele Leute mit der Konsole auskennen (zumindest die Bürotanten *lol*, die als Sekretärin irgendwo arbeiten^^) ... 
Also grundsätzlich will ich nicht sagen, der Thread ist Schwachsinn. Das ist etwas hart ausgedrückt. Aber nehmen wir's mal gelassen. Microsoft ist momentan noch an der Spitze, was sich in Zukunft vielleicht ändern mag.. Aber bis dahin wird das immer ein aussichtsloses hin und her sein.. Vergleichbar mit "Sind Palas kacke oder nich??"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kausrufe (2. Juni 2007)

Dos ist eh das geilste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trigga (2. Juni 2007)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> DS ist der Datsch-Screen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol das war ja mal wieder überflüssig mit dem Pala-.-^^


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juni 2007)

Habt ihr euch schonmal darüber Gedanken gemacht, dass Linux/Unix nur deshalb so sicher ist, weils kein Schwein benutzt und sich deshalb keiner die Mühe macht nen Virus dafür zu schreiben? *g*

Das Prinzip hinter dem ganzen Zeugs wär ja schon nice, nur ists halt teilweise immernoch ein übelstes Gebastel. Durfte die letzten drei Wochen einen Mailserver sowie ein Antispamserver mit FreeBSD installieren. Das Ding funktioniert immernoch nicht weil fast jedes Programm irgendwo ein wehwehchen hatte das sehr schwer zu lösen war... 

(Wenn mir z.B. jemand sagen kann wie man den Error Code 64 bei vpopmail lösen kann wär ich glücklich...)


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch schonmal darüber Gedanken gemacht, dass Linux/Unix nur deshalb so sicher ist, weils kein Schwein benutzt und sich deshalb keiner die Mühe macht nen Virus dafür zu schreiben? *g*



Root-Kits? *g* 

Ich nutz übrigens bevorzugt Slackware für die Workstation und hab mich mittlerweile an RedHat für Server-Apps gewöhnt - Mit irgendwelchem klickibunti Oberflächen-Gedönz dürfen sich gern die anderen herumschlagen und Systemressourcen verschwenden. 

Btw. die Pauschalisierung "team-buffed lästert über", ist recht unüberlegt und lässt darauf schließen, dass die Casts leider nur halbherzig verfolgt wurden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (2. Juni 2007)

3er BMWs SIND ALLE TOTAL NUTZLOS UND NICHT ZU GEBRAUCHEN!!! Mein kleiner Ford Fiesta rockt doch alles *g* Der is wenigstens schön blau und hat ganze 55 PS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst Leute. Hab mir das Buffedcast angehört und hey so schlimm war das doch gar net gegen Linux^^

Linux hat viele Vorteile gegenüber Windows und wenn man die Materie gut beherrscht, ist Windows absolut grottig im Gegensatz dazu.


----------



## Nuki (2. Juni 2007)

55ps ^^ Oh man und ich gurke mit 41ps durch die gegend.

Naja ich use Win ME win XP und halt Debian. 

Auf servern use ich nur Debian ist einfach und schnell aufgesetzt und restliche sachen zu installen geht genauso schnell wie bei Win.

Deshalb alles hat vor und nachteile jeden seins.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2007)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich will ich nicht sagen, der Thread ist Schwachsinn. Das ist etwas hart ausgedrückt.


Nö ist schon korrekt so ausgedrückt, denn solche Beiträge gibt es schon seit Jahren zu hunderte und tausende. Gebracht hats alles nix und wird es auch in Zukunft nicht.
Das MS Windows nicht perfekt ist wissen wir alle. Aber kein anderes BS für den PC ist einfacher in der Handhabung.


----------



## Raefael (3. Juni 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das hat man vor 5 Jahren auch schon gesagt und ist was daraus geworden? Eben! Nix! Mit Linux könnt ihr noch soviel labern wie ihr wollt. Es wird sich niemals durchsetzen.


Im Desktop Bereich, also als direkter Konkurrent zu XP, Vista, OS X usw. wird es wohl eher noch etwas dauern. Was aber nicht daran liegen würde das Linux im Grunde schlecht ist sonder das die verschiedenen Entwickler teilweise immer wieder ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.

Im Server Bereich?
Ach hör mir auf welcher halbwegs vernünftige Mensch würde einen Server mit IIS aufsetzen?

//Theodoric fka Rafa


----------



## Bazarkal (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

na langsam ist es ja doch nicht mehr Off-Topic mehr ^^



> Btw. die Pauschalisierung "team-buffed lästert über", ist recht unüberlegt und lässt darauf schließen, dass die Casts leider nur halbherzig verfolgt wurden



Nein ich weiß dass den Cast nur 4-5 Leute machen, aber genau die waren angesprochen. Vielleicht solltet ihr Intern mal mit den Jungs reden ^^ Denn verallgemeinert haben die auch.



> welches Betriebssystem jetz gut ist oder nicht..



Genau DIE Diskusion wollte ich gar nicht anzetteln, sondern nur klar stellen das Linux sich hinter Windows nicht zu verstecken braucht, spiele mit Linux ebenso (wenn nicht besser) möglich sind und Beryl/XGL stark an Aero erinnern. Raefel, mir ist auch egal ob beryl von Mac ist.... klar Mac ist auch cool - Windows sowieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte nur in Richtung Moderation sagen dass Linux kein System fuer Vollprofis mehr ist. Privat nutze ich auch lieber Slackware, aber wer mal Ubuntu installiert hat wird sich wundern ueber Hardwareerkennung etc. dann noch mit Automatix2 und alle Codecs, Player und Programme die damals schwer zu installieren waren sind drauf. Die Oberflaeche braucht sich nicht zu verstecken und es ist intuitiv. Mir ging es nicht um die Diskusion "Welches System ist besser"



> Wahre Unix-User benutzen sowieso nur die Konsolenoberfläche



All right man! Nur leider unterstuetzt die kein OpenGL ^^



> Linux ist okay und wers nutzt, der nutzt es eben und gut. Und wer nicht, der tut es eben nicht, fertig wink.gif So ..wer jetzt ne andere Meinung hat, bekommt eins mim Kantholz!



Ganz meiner Meinung, darum sollte man nicht ueber die Linuxuser herziehen. Genau das tue ich ja auch nicht.



> Dos ist eh das geilste



Ich empfehle hierzu: FreeDOS eine Weiterentwicklung die mittlerweile sogar IPv6 beherrscht ^^



> Habt ihr euch schonmal darüber Gedanken gemacht, dass Linux/Unix nur deshalb so sicher ist, weils kein Schwein benutzt und sich deshalb keiner die Mühe macht nen Virus dafür zu schreiben? *g*



Das ist nur ein Argument, das andere ist dass das Sicherheitssystem von Linux gar nicht so viele Einfallstore bietet. Da das Usermangement und Rechtesystem komplett anders zu Microsoft ist. 



> nur ists halt teilweise immernoch ein übelstes Gebastel.



Server sind IMMER GEbastel. Dann setz mal unter Windows 200X Server nen Mailserver auf... ist auch nicht so einfach ^^ Ausserdem FreeBSD, DAS ist dann erst recht ne Bastelei. Aber danach beherrscht du den Server und er nicht dich :-)



> Error Code 64 bei vpopmail



Werden wir OffTopic? Du kompilierst selber? Der fehler tritt beim kompilieren auf? Kannst mir ja mal mehr Infos in mein GB schreiben.

Nochmals, ich wollte hier keine Debatte ueber "Welches ist besser" Sondern einfach nur sagen "Linux braucht sich hinter Windows nicht zu verstecken!" Jedoch fangen hier wieder alle mit den vergleichen an.... okay dann bringe ich auch noch einen vergelcih.

Die hardwareunterstützung von Ubuntu 7.04 ist besser als die von Windows Vista am heutigen Tage. Getestet, überprüft an mehreren Geräten mit unterschiedlicher Hardwareausstattung.

Ehrenvolle Gruesse
Bazarkal


----------



## LordSubwoof (4. Juni 2007)

wir leben im plug&play zeitalter. davon sollte sich linux mal ein großes stück abschneiden.

gut ich weiss nicht wie es heut zutage ist, hab shcon lange kein linux mehr genutzt. aber wenn ich irgendwelche hardware (ohne großes fachwissen mit der bedienung des OS) nicht installieren kann, ohne 28 verschiedene dateien in x was weiss ich was einzubinden muss ich mich echt fragen, welche visionär der meinung ist, dieses OS setzt sich für den privaten heimanwender markt druch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solange mein windows so einfach zu bedienen ist verzichte ich auch gern auf 10% leistung für die benutzerfreundlichkeit.


----------

